# [SOLVED] Download Attention Deficit Disorder



## smcjensen (Dec 3, 2007)

More often than not, when I download a sizable file, or watch a Youtube video, whatever, the download chugs along at a good speed, then slows down to almost nothing and never recovers. Network is fine because my work laptop does not have the problem.

I did some on line tests though none were long enough to consistently expose the problem. I connect at 1.5m and the first 15 sec or so works fine. I was able to duplicate the problem only about 20% of the time. When it failed, download speed slowed dramatically and then never recovered.

Brief history. XP, had hardware firewall provided by work but it crapped out. The windows firewall has been adequate but I mistakenly disabled it, and crap got on my computer. The crap is cleaned up according to spywarebot, adaware, and norton av. I experimented with zonealert but found it to be a pain so I switched back to windows. But I still have this download problem. For all I know I'm barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Download Attention Deficit Disorder*

You more than likely have a rootkit somewhere. From a command prompt type "netstat -on" and I'll bet you have a boatload of connections to your system.

Run Hijack this and post your log in the HJT forum; follow the instructive replies.

Alternatively, if you can figure out which DLL files are grieving you (which are no doubt tied to critical services), you can boot to the OS cd and select "R" for repair; once in the recovery console just CD to the system32 directory and delete the culprit DLL files causing the grief. 

Cheers


----------



## smcjensen (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Download Attention Deficit Disorder*

Turns out it was my router. I took that out of the loop, connected directly to my dsl modem, and problem's gone. I tried upgrading the firmware, still have the problem. Going to Belkin for help.


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Download Attention Deficit Disorder*

Well that is somewhat of a relief for you then. I would rather have a router problem than a rootkit. 

It sounds like your router is either on the fritz or maybe you have some bandwidth settings that need to be changed in the interface. 

Good luck


----------

